# ''Next Door Neighbours''



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

FUCK OFF YOU MISERABLE CUNT NO WONDER YOUR HUSBAND HANGED HIMSELF!!!!!!    

Feel better now


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

[smiley=hanged.gif]
Very compassionate of you, have you thought about a career as a counsellor, you would be great working with troubled children. :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its alright Racer...the kids from Greece ! :


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Well that's good you feel better! 
But maybe, just maybe the lady in question doesn't feel too great.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Its alright Racer...the kids from Greece ! Â :


Say no more, as you were, carry on. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kids??? How many kids are you talking about? ???


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Screw it, this is a flame room. 

Personally I'm getting most pissed off with all the poor/handicapped/infirm/elderly/refugees/under privaleged out there.  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Screw it, this is a flame room.
> 
> Personally I'm getting most pissed off with all the poor/handicapped/infirm/elderly/refugees/under privaleged out there.  ;D


Aggressive aren't they? Especially the way they leave their government-funded Renaults and Nissans with gay abandon wherever thay choose seemingly with impunity.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

......and have you seen the way blind people like to make you feel guilty when you don't hold the door open for them.......


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Hmm, what really annoys me is the wash your windows at the lights brigade..... worst place for this is the North Circular in London....

I noticed a new tactic this week..... they draw a heart on your screen with their dirty wipes and hope you will pay them to wash the screen to get rid of...!

also noticed a one-legged man begging at the lights the other day.

Whilst I do have a great deal of compassion for genuine cases, in the last year my sister was seriously ill and unable to work, she was told she wasn't entitled to any benefit of any kind because she hadn't paid enough NI (despite graduating university 2 months before falling ill and working for the last 5 years as a volunteer with the Army Cadets & TA and being a St.Johns medic.)

even the appraising doctor for the DHSS said if she was from #insert <misc-eastern-european-country> she'd get everything even without the medical.


</rant>


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Kids??? How many kids are you talking about? Â ???


None, no kids involved. This also happened 5 years ago and she drove him to suicide :-/


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

> ......and have you seen the way blind people like to make you feel guilty when you don't hold the door open for them.......


How do they know you didnt hold the door open ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

but what has she done to you ???


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> but what has she done to you Â ???


Moaning about the colour of our shed, called the police because she thought our builders were burglars even though she had already spoken to them :-/ Moaning about the smoke from a BBQ......the list is endless


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

difficult - you can have a great house, but bad neighbours can make it a misery to live there


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Ive never known anyone like it :-/ She also rings our house to moan at something its bloody annoying [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

she sounds like an "unhappy individual" :-/ makes life hell if you want to sell too i guess  especially as now you can be sued if you fail to reveal an ongoing dispute with a neighbour  i am very lucky with mine - very nice people who don't bother me (apart from the dentists, but what do you expect )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> None, no kids involved. This also happened 5 years ago and she drove him to suicide :-/


I was actually asking this question to TTotal, not you Phil. He mentinoned kids...referring to yourself!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Ive never known anyone like it :-/ She also rings our house to moan at something its bloody annoying [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


Make a pass at her. that'll scare her.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Make a pass at her. Â that'll scare her.


 [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I was actually asking this question to TTotal, not you Phil. He mentinoned kids...referring to yourself!!


 [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Make a pass at her. Â that'll scare her.


If she hasn't had any action for the last 5 years she might just take you up on it. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> If she hasn't had any action for the last 5 years she might just take you up on it. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


Nice one Racer. Your comment made me laugh. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL PGTT if I did not know you any better I would have thought you would have either had the builders in or suffered PMTT (if you were female of course)  going by the list of things your neighbour has complained about  !!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Cheers Vagman, great name by the way. ;D ;D 
pgTT any chance of an update on your next encounter with the Black Widow, I think we all want a blow by blow account........... why don't you pop round for a cup of sugar tomorrow? Will it be [smiley=argue.gif] or [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-* :-* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Make a pass at her. Â that'll scare her.


too right! it'd bloody scare me!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL dont' give him ideas T7


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Cheers Vagman, great name by the way. ;D ;D
> pgTT any chance of an update on your next encounter with the Black Widow, I think we all want a blow by blow account........... why don't you pop round for a cup of sugar tomorrow? Will it be Â [smiley=argue.gif] or Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-* :-* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Next episode will be from monday


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Next episode will be from monday


So how did it go? nudge nudge


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> So how did it go? nudge nudge Â


lol [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So what happend kid ? ???


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

what about getting an injection against her making any conact with you at all ?!
Interesting thought... does this mean you could get compensation from her everytime she moans at you ?!

No idea if this would work legally ...although probably make it worse ! just a thought really


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

er... could that be injunction then ? Â ???

Injection would be more fun depending on the instrument and what fluids are used Â Â  Â ;D


----------

